# Workhorse Offers LED Exposure Unit Series



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Workhorse Products Lumitron LED Exposure Unit is an affordable tabletop or standalone unit that delivers fast, uniform and high resolution exposures using long lasting LED light strips. In addition to fast exposure times and fine line detail, this unit will reduce your set up times, energy costs and overall cost of ownership.

Unlike expensive metal-halide bulbs that require regular replacements, run at high temperatures and require startup and cool down time. LED strips operate at much lower temperatures, can last over 50,000 hours and start and stop immediately with the touch of a button. 

Standard features include: easy to operate digital control timer; powerful, oil-free vacuum pump; flexible neoprene blanket to ensure film to screen contact; gas shock operated blanket frame for easy opening; and large exposing surface. 

The LED Exposure Unit is available in a variety of sizes: the small-size unit can take screens up to 20-inch by 24-inch, the medium-size unit takes screens up to 25-inch by 36-inch and the large size accommodates a single 34-inch by 50-inch screen or two 23-inch by 31-inch screens. 

The 120-VAC, single-phase unit is CE- and UL- compliant. To learn more about the Lumitron LED Exposure Unit, go to Screen Printing Exposure Units. 

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

